# [hivemind]the insanity of sleep deprived burnination



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

So it's a bad title, but I'm kindof tired


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

I am too, so I will say Goodnight.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

well then, g'night


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm going to bed now too, so much for the right after snl, it's 4:30, snl was over at 1, well then, g'night hive


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2003)

Morning, Hive. I'm still sick, I'm still freezing cold...and I've got a D&D session to prepare for in four hours.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 7, 2003)

Morning Hive.

I'm going to have to go outside and shovel my car out soon.  I'm not looking foward to it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 7, 2003)

Gack! Stupid snow. It was raining last night so i thought i'd be all set, bye-bye snow. No such luck, i get up this morning and looky looky it snowed agian while i was sleeping.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 7, 2003)

Morning Hive, here is today's lineup:

The Cheese of the Day is Finnish Lappi,
The Animal of the Day is the Polar Bear,
The Color of the Day is White,
The Hiver of the Day is Envel,
and the Saying of the Day is:
"I don't know when, but we will dream again, And we'll be happy then, Til our time just drifts away".


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, that wasn't so bad.  It only took a half hour to get my car shoveled out and moved.  Luckily, the snow is the powdery kind.  Quite light.  I probably could have driven right out if I didn't have to shovel my way to the door.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2003)

Now that I think about it...I think it would be NICE if we had snow here. One big reason.

I just walked outside to drag a feline inside. The sun is out. It looks WARM. I stepped out the door, and froze. No evidence at ALL that its 34 out there! NONE! At least snow gives WARNING!


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 7, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it...I think it would be NICE if we had snow here. One big reason.
> 
> I just walked outside to drag a feline inside. The sun is out. It looks WARM. I stepped out the door, and froze. No evidence at ALL that its 34 out there! NONE! At least snow gives WARNING!




Actually, now that there's snow on the ground we can quit worrying about one of our cats getting out.  She always eyes the door when we are going somewhere.  Now, even if she does get out she'll just get her little feet in the snow, look confused, and run back in. (She used to be a stray, so she always wants to go back out, but she never lived outside during winter.)


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 7, 2003)

Morning Hivers, how's things?  I'm prepping for game tomorrow(genning up Steve's character, it's the last PC I've gotta do), getting ready to shovel the walk for the nice old lady down the street, and wondering; did I see the final episode of .Hack//Sign last night on Cartoon Network?  I think I might have, damn it ends suddenly if I did!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 7, 2003)

Lazy day so far.   Did some shoveling this morning, then took a long bath and sat in bed reading comic books.   Guess I'll do some work around the house now.  Later hive.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello hive

BS, how much snow did you get?  I heard it was pretty big.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 7, 2003)

Over 12 inches; that's all I know.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 7, 2003)

Greets Hive.

I've updated my story hour once more, this time with 'The Ironjack's Tale'.

And Steam & Steel has been mentioned on the front page of the news section!  More publicity!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 7, 2003)

Screw mentions and publicity!  I just wanna know when it's coming out!


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey hive


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 7, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> Hey hive



Hey Yourself.  Had to cancel tonight's game due to the weather, but Kris and I are going to run a game with the kids instead.  I posted a little more detail over in the "Let it snow" thread in Randomling's House.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Hey Yourself.  Had to cancel tonight's game due to the weather, but Kris and I are going to run a game with the kids instead.  I posted a little more detail over in the "Let it snow" thread in Randomling's House.



 I saw that, it looks interesting
tired and math homework don't mix I find


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 7, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Screw mentions and publicity!  I just wanna know when it's coming out!




So do I


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

hey 'fex, how're you?


----------



## Skade (Dec 8, 2003)

First off.  The Hivemind usually goes at the front so it can be seen.  Some of us use stealth mode and the icons are not visible.  Secondly, Blackshirt5, you yankee prepubescent magician wannabe, watch it or I will remove New Jersey from the map.

Other than that- good evening all.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

yeah yeah, I noticed, but it was so far to move that to the beginning, I'll change it  now I guess
but anyway, how're you skade ?


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2003)

Morning my friends.

I slept really bad and my back hurts, but I had a good weekend so I aint complaining.

Its only a few degrees below freezing, but I think its really cold.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Morning my friends.
> 
> I slept really bad and my back hurts, but I had a good weekend so I aint complaining.
> 
> Its only a few degrees below freezing, but I think its really cold.



 wow, I'd be complaining if I was in your condition Maldur, and a few degrees below freezing not cold? it's rarely that cold here


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> wow, I'd be complaining if I was in your condition Maldur, and a few degrees below freezing not cold? it's rarely that cold here




My weekend was GOOD, so no complaints.

And as Im arguing with my body today (as its not working properly) I feel the cold more than usual. And I know what cold is I lived in NY state for a while


----------



## Skade (Dec 8, 2003)

I was alright coming into work.  Now I have been reminded why I have to do my job well.  Its so I can figure out the idiocy that goes on around me and make sense of it.  *sigh*  They are little things, but if done wrong cause worlds of problems.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> I was alright coming into work.  Now I have been reminded why I have to do my job well.  Its so I can figure out the idiocy that goes on around me and make sense of it.  *sigh*  They are little things, but if done wrong cause worlds of problems.



 ah, the wonders of idiots, is this incompetence, too? because that's no fun


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2003)

Most of the time this is most likely the inability to see the reactions to ones actions. Most people are amazingly blind.



any fresh gossip?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Most of the time this is most likely the inability to see the reactions to ones actions. Most people are amazingly blind.
> 
> 
> 
> any fresh gossip?



 nothing fresh here, I'm wilted and moldy


----------



## Skade (Dec 8, 2003)

Its incompetence, I believe, or incredibly oblivious.  It will lose the hotel 68 dollars, which is not a huge deal, but it could have easily been much worse.  

Gossip?  With me?  The wee heartbreaker asked me to dinner on Thursday.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Its incompetence, I believe, or incredibly oblivious.  It will lose the hotel 68 dollars, which is not a huge deal, but it could have easily been much worse.
> 
> Gossip?  With me?  The wee heartbreaker asked me to dinner on Thursday.



 nice skade  that's good, 
the second thing that is, the first doesn't sound too great


----------



## Tallok (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going to need to go to bed, g'night hive


----------



## Skade (Dec 8, 2003)

Night Tallok.

Yeah, its good, but strangely I'm not too excited about it.  Oh, I *want* this, but I'm holding back my enthusiasm.

On gaming news, I may have found two new players.  My best friend Jill's huband used to play, and a guy I met through Kim used to also.  They don't know anything about 3e, but they're curious.  I just have to decided whether to run my campaign world, Iron Kingdoms or something else.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2003)

IK, homebrew or anything else if they are nice players, I can all be good 

What would be the interdimensional problems if we have a hivemind thread in the hive? I hope it isn't similar to putting a bag of holding in a portable hole!

;D


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 8, 2003)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the Day is Holland Edam,
The Animal of the Day is the Armadillo,
The Color of the Day is Slate Grey,
The Hiver of the Day is Blackshirt5 (despite the fact that he doesn't show the proper respect for his elders),
And the Saying of the Day is "Bah!  Puny Humans."


----------



## Skade (Dec 8, 2003)

Good Morning Senor Silver Moon.    The commitee has chosen an interesting saying for the day, was this before or after you showed them the shears?

Maldur, I'm thinking I'll go with my homebrew, even though I may have to give them a primer before play.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Good Morning Senor Silver Moon.    The commitee has chosen an interesting saying for the day, was this before or after you showed them the shears?
> 
> Maldur, I'm thinking I'll go with my homebrew, even though I may have to give them a primer before play.




He SM, interesting choice of cheese, (thats about the most boring cheese out there).

Skade: I would love one of those prmers (for creative stealing purposes)


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 8, 2003)

Greets Hive 

Another update to my SH today, and the Steam & Steel thread in the EN Publishing forum seems to be doing good traffic!


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2003)

Finally. With that new forum, I had lost the track of the hivemind threads. It was hard for my mind to have his insanity cut by half just because I was unable to read all the things told here. I think it is worst than an alcoolic who drink only water for a whole week.


----------



## Skade (Dec 8, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> He SM, interesting choice of cheese, (thats about the most boring cheese out there).
> 
> Skade: I would love one of those prmers (for creative stealing purposes)



 I'll be posting stuff about my two campaign setting on randomlings boards.  The Agastasi (dnd homebrew) will go into the Plots and Places, and the 2028 setting will go to the Hivemind Press one, in hopes that something will come of it.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2003)

ok, cool thx


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2003)

Morning Hive.  I've returned after a long weekend of snow and rabbit relocation; the snow off the cars, vans and driveways and the bunnies to warmer climates (ie the cellar).

Hmm... hive style, huh?  Looks nice.  Will take me a litle bit to get used to the browns, though.


----------



## ASH (Dec 8, 2003)

Morning. 
It looks a bit different. 
How is everyone doing....
I am pretty good. Just doing some christmas shopping online.

I am buying my husband a gamecube tonight. 
Anyone know what a good game to buy is..?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2003)

That is more a question for guedo then myself, Ash, but I'll see what I can do.

What types of games does he like?

RPGs? First Person Shooters? Sports?

I've only played a few games, but Metroid Prime was good.  So was Mario Sunshine.


----------



## ASH (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I know he wants a sports game like football or hockey. Beyond that, something that we can play together. 

I am...challenged.. when it comes to video games....


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm a big nintendo fan. I couldn't help much with the sports games. Check out gamespy.com or some other game site for recommendations on those type of games.

Great games : Mario Sunshine, Zelda: Wind Waker, Metroid, Any Tony Hawk, Soul Caliber II(two player if you like fighters), Mario Cart(two player racing game), the new zelda bundle(comes with a some gamecubes).

I'm sure there are more but that is off the top of my head.


----------



## ASH (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks alot that should help.  I will probably go to Wal-Mart to get the games but I am reading the reviews of the games first.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2003)

Wheee. Enworld is back up and running quickly.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 8, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> First off.  The Hivemind usually goes at the front so it can be seen.  Some of us use stealth mode and the icons are not visible.  Secondly, Blackshirt5, you yankee prepubescent magician wannabe, watch it or I will remove New Jersey from the map.
> 
> Other than that- good evening all.



 How the hell can you call me prepubescent?!  I'm 20 years old!

-Andrew, who bets he has hairier *Censored!* than that stupid heehaw sheepscrewer Texas Monkey Skade.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 8, 2003)

YAY!  I'm Hiver of the day!  Does that mean that I get to suggest the choices for tomorrow's categories?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2003)

Blackshirt...I think its that Harry Potter thing that's killing your image.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 8, 2003)

Greetings Hive.

How goes the evening?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 8, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> YAY!  I'm Hiver of the day!  Does that mean that I get to suggest the choices for tomorrow's categories?



Yes, provided that you:

1.  Send me a Private Message over in Randomling's House as to your selections
2.  Pick a cheese that Maldur will find more interesting.
3.  Mail me large quantities of cash


(or at least two of the above, your choice)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Greetings Hive.
> 
> How goes the evening?




Okay. I'm currently working on a email for the purposes of pimping the Star Wars campaign I'm working on.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 8, 2003)

Howdy, Hive.

I am complete in and of myself. I am Barsoomcore. I am an Undead Whore. I live vicariously. I fend off strangers. I play the trombone sensuously. I often feel in need of peanuts. I take everything too seriously. I am full of loving kindness. I possess the final key. I purchased a vowel. I heard the laughter but thought it was crows. I reject your position. I hold fast. I honour their sacrifice. I expect nothing less. I give without thought of exchange. I gain more than I seem. I am the ruler of all I can see.

I don't see enough. That's the trouble with me.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 8, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I am complete in and of myself. I am Barsoomcore.... am the ruler of all I can see.



Interesting description.  We'll use that one for the Hiver Hall of Fame (provided that at some point you also make yourself known over at Randomling's House).


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 8, 2003)

If someone would post a link, that would happen sooner.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 8, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> If someone would post a link, that would happen sooner.



Err, okay.  I figured everyone knew where it was (it's listed in Randomling's signature).  Here you go:

http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Howdy, Hive.
> 
> I am complete in and of myself. I am Barsoomcore. I am an Undead Whore. I live vicariously. I fend off strangers. I play the trombone sensuously. I often feel in need of peanuts. I take everything too seriously. I am full of loving kindness. I possess the final key. I purchased a vowel. I heard the laughter but thought it was crows. I reject your position. I hold fast. I honour their sacrifice. I expect nothing less. I give without thought of exchange. I gain more than I seem. I am the ruler of all I can see.
> 
> I don't see enough. That's the trouble with me.



 .......

that warrants an "Oh My!"


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm all over it.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 8, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I'm all over it.



Yeah.  Figures you'd pick the thread about evil to post in.     Everyone give a big congratulations to Tuesday's Hiver of the Day!  
(sorry johnselmek, you're now bumped to Wednesday).


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 9, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Blackshirt...I think its that Harry Potter thing that's killing your image.



I didn't know he had an image to ruin...Although he really does look like that, but with a rounder face and blonde hair.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 9, 2003)

Right. He looks just like that, only completely different. Very helpful.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 9, 2003)

I aim to please.  

Now I'm off to spend endless hours studying for my final exams, so that I may do well on them.  AND eventually become a world-renowned psychologist with the power to influence the way people are treated for various 'disorders', as well as defining as what they are.  Therefore I shall in the future label "Hiveminders" as being of a mental disorder, treatment of which being the receiving of much money and being treated nicely by all.  Or else they go Super-Hiver and melt you with their mind powers.  Nya!


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2003)

[Alfred Hitchcock voice]Good Evening Hive.[/Alfred Hitchcock voice]

Good Luck on your exams Angcuru.

Is anyone else curious about this_ Battlestar Galactica_ re-imaging?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey hive! how're things?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

*Poings into the Hive*

'ello 'ive.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Tallok.
Hi Ao.
What's new?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

well, there's a chem lab due tomorrow, and, while we did it a few weeks ago, we've had no time to do it, our teacher has assigned regular homework or more throughout this past time, so I get to do it all tonight, lucky me. Oh, yes, mostly today was a really crappy day, but I won't bore you now. However, giant high ropes course swing thing for ski practice wwas fun..
how'r you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Not much, sadly.

Sent out an email to the players in the groups I'm in trying to drum up interest in the Star Wars campaign I'm working on.

We decorated the fake holiday plant today.  Got all of my Star Trek ornaments up.  orchid rolled her eyes a lot (especially when some made noise when I plugged them in).  She says that at least I don't have a Jabba the Hutt ornament.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not much, sadly.
> 
> Sent out an email to the players in the groups I'm in trying to drum up interest in the Star Wars campaign I'm working on.
> 
> We decorated the fake holiday plant today. Got all of my Star Trek ornaments up. orchid rolled her eyes a lot (especially when some made noise when I plugged them in). She says that at least I don't have a Jabba the Hutt ornament.



she doesn't like star trek? HERESY


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not much, sadly.
> 
> Sent out an email to the players in the groups I'm in trying to drum up interest in the Star Wars campaign I'm working on.
> 
> We decorated the fake holiday plant today.  Got all of my Star Trek ornaments up.  orchid rolled her eyes a lot (especially when some made noise when I plugged them in).  She says that at least I don't have a Jabba the Hutt ornament.



Which ornaments do you have? All I have from the set is the runabout.

I'm fine, Tallok. It seems like you have homework to do everytime you post.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Which ornaments do you have? All I have from the set is the runabout.
> 
> I'm fine, Tallok. It seems like you have homework to do everytime you post.



 I do, I use the comp whenever I do homework, and whenever I use the comp, I come here.  probably not such a good thing though. But this is alot, noone thinks it's fair, but we can't do anything about it (this lab, that is)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh, she likes Trek just fine.

DS9 is her favorite of the series.

She does, however, have something against Star Trek being part of our tree.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh, she likes Trek just fine.
> 
> DS9 is her favorite of the series.
> 
> She does, however, have something against Star Trek being part of our tree.



 I can reluctantly see her point.but not about DS9, TNG's the best.. By far


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Which ornaments do you have? All I have from the set is the runabout.




I have all but the very first one (the original Enterprise).

And, while orchid may not particularly like the Trek ornaments, she doesn't put up a fight about them.  Just the eye rollings and the like.

Anyone know what this year's ornament is? (Don't watch much tv and haven't seen a commercial for them in years).


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2003)

I am very familiar with computer-based procrastination. What're doing in chem lab?

I watched_ The Two Towers_ DVD several times this past week. Extended version, extended with cast commentary, and extended with writer/director commentary. And two discs worth of appendices.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

See, I'm divided, Tallok.

I liked DS9 and TNG equally.  Sometimes I say DS9 was the best and others I'll say TNG.

I really liked the casts of each.  They both meshed well.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Heh. I haven't gotten the Two Towers Extended yet.  I'm kinda banking on it for the holidays, since I know my folks won't feed my gamer or Buffy/Angel habits.

Course, a couple of us are planning on seeing the Extended version in theatres next week.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I have all but the very first one (the original Enterprise).
> 
> And, while orchid may not particularly like the Trek ornaments, she doesn't put up a fight about them.  Just the eye rollings and the like.
> 
> Anyone know what this year's ornament is? (Don't watch much tv and haven't seen a commercial for them in years).



According to this page:
Captain Archer in his captain's chair.
The Scorpion fighter from_ Nemesis_ not released
Sub-commander T'Pol, standing. not released



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Course, a couple of us are planning on seeing the Extended version in theatres next week.



It's my brother's DVDs, so I needed to give it back Sunday. Are you seeing the triple screening?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I am very familiar with computer-based procrastination. What're doing in chem lab?
> 
> I watched_ The Two Towers_ DVD several times this past week. Extended version, extended with cast commentary, and extended with writer/director commentary. And two discs worth of appendices.



 simple lab to do, long write up, but it's just on titration.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> According to this page:
> Captain Archer in his captain's chair.
> The Scorpion fighter from_ Nemesis_ not released
> Sub-commander T'Pol, standing. not released




Okay. I should clarify that I have all of the ship ornament line.  That is, I have:

Shuttlecraft Galileo
Enterprise D
Klingon Bird of Prey
Romulan Warbird
USS Voyager
USS Defiant
Enterprise E
Runabout Rio Grande
Borg Cube
Deep Space 9
Delta Flyer



> It's my brother's DVDs, so I needed to give it back Sunday. Are you seeing the triple screening?




Ugh, no.  While I think I very well could sit through it, I need dinner and can't sustain myself on stuff from the concession stand.

We're just going to the showing of Two Towers Extended and we'll go to Return of the King after a few days (roughly 10).


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

I'd definetely see the marathon, except for the fact that it's on the day before my finals and is during the school day, not a good combination, but I do really really want to go.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2003)

I getting sleepy, so I'll exit stage left. Goodnight guys.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2003)

Im seeing the triple feature 

With a nice girl as well


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

ah, sounds fun
how're you Maldur?


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2003)

Im doing pretty well.
Still busy , and I keep being distracted (by said girl)

Im now waiting for a project manager, so I can start todays work.


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey!  There is a girl?  No one said anything about girls?  Where did you find this one maldur?  and is she insanely tall like all other Dutch women?

I'm at a dead spot at work.  I have to wait on some reports.  

BTW, I am working on that primer and such.  You know what the hardest part is?  Writing an introductory piece like you find on book jackets.  Tere is a lot to say but I want to be brief.


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 9, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 9, 2003)

And Goodbye.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Is it 3:37 in the morning here? definetely
Do I have to get up at six for school tomorrow? regrettably, yes
Can I got to bed now? no, I have a lab to write :x
well, there was my strange sleep deprived version of a rant, good morning, I suppose hive, I'm getting that odd buzz you get that's like a caffeine high but you're just sleep deprived


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

I saw you posted and I thought :what the heck is he doing up?  hello, school?  

I'm working on a treatise on religion in fantasy for myself.    Look over in Gamers Talk on Randomlings sometime, but only after you do your homework.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I liked DS9 and TNG equally.  Sometimes I say DS9 was the best and others I'll say TNG.



A lot of people never really gave DS9 a chance.  Just wait another year or so until TNN/Spike/Whatever-the-channel-is-called-today begins daily syndication of it.   It will recieve a whole new appreciation at that point (similar to what happend with B5 after Sci-fi began daily syndication).


Now for today's lineup

The Cheese of the Day is New Zealand Sheep's Milk Matatoki Cheese
The Animal of the Day is the Black Swan,
The Color of the Day is Lemon Yellow,
The Hiver of the Day is Barsoomcore,
and The Saying of the Day is "The grand essentials to happiness in this life are something to do, something to love and something to hope for."


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

DS9 was easily my favorite of the Star Treks, and I am anxiously awaiting its eventual syndication.  I still enjoy TNG, but I have found that I am less forgiving of some of its loose science and the vaguely defined Federation and its morals.  DS9 really never got murky in that, I think partially because it was always such an antogonist driven show.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2003)

I havent seen any ds9. But I would think I would miss the enterprise, startrek neads a ship!


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

The Enterprise shows up enough that you will never miss them for long   Besides, they have a big wormhole next door for all of their explorations, and like Babylon 5 all the wierdness of the galaxy comes to them, instead of them going to it.  

That wasn't the point of the show though, it mostly dealt with the Bajoran-Cardassian conflict, and how the Federation dealt with it.  At least until the Dominion war, which brought in a whole mess of other conflicts.  Oh, and the Romulans and Klingons...

It has one of my favorite battle scenes ever when the Klingons attempted to take the base with a whole fleet, not realizing the base had been recently upgraded with new weapons.

Or was that Bab5?  There was a similar epiosode at the start of the Shadow War.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2003)

As I said, I have not seen any, so I dont know


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Well, it seems I can finally go to bed 
(I will never read webcomics for an hour in the middle of the night when I have this much homework ever again) (at least that's what I'm saying now)


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

That's why I was telling you.  Go watch some!  Its good for your Dutch-science-fiction watching soul.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 9, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> That's why I was telling you.  Go watch some!  Its good for your Dutch-science-fiction watching soul.



 I, on the other hand haven't a dutch soul, but I'll still watch some DS9, not now though, I'm off to bed, g'night,


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2003)

Night, Tallok.

Who ever told you I had a soul?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I'm a big nintendo fan. I couldn't help much with the sports games. Check out gamespy.com or some other game site for recommendations on those type of games.
> 
> Great games : Mario Sunshine, Zelda: Wind Waker, Metroid, Any Tony Hawk, Soul Caliber II(two player if you like fighters), Mario Cart(two player racing game), the new zelda bundle(comes with a some gamecubes).
> 
> I'm sure there are more but that is off the top of my head.




Lemme second the Mario Cart and inform you that you can pick up the new Zelda Bundle at an Electronics' Boutique for like, 11 bucks; no need to go to Target and buy the Gamecube from them(or pay 50 bucks for the disc separately).


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

Lemme ask, BTW; why is my group the "Progressive Metal Gamers"?  This is mystifying me.

MY little brother's home sick today from school; con, I can't just lounge around, wrapped in blankets like I usually would today, but on the plus side, I do have an excuse and someone to go halfsies with on pizza.


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I know you can download the full soundtracks for BG and BG2 at interplay.com search around in the downloads/music area.
> 
> Since my group now games exclusively at my place, I always have a good selection of Rhapsody, Luca Turilli, Manowar, BG & BG2 soundtracks, and Acoustic Alchemy for the less battle-oriented moments.



http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67927&highlight=manowar


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> It has one of my favorite battle scenes ever when the Klingons attempted to take the base with a whole fleet, not realizing the base had been recently upgraded with new weapons.
> 
> Or was that Bab5?  There was a similar epiosode at the start of the Shadow War.




That was DS9 alright.  First episode of Season 4, I believe, entitled Way of the Warrior.  That is the episode Worf joins the cast.

It has one of my favorite little bits in it too.  The Klingons are scanning DS9 and Gowron's sensors show the station has five thousand photon torpedoes armed and ready.  General Martok blustersthat it is a trick of thoron fields and duranium shadows.  Sisko replies, "It is no illusion."  And we find out he's telling the truth.  I like this because it links back to the pilot of DS9 when O'Brian and Kira create such an illusion to bluff off an attack from a group of Cardassian cruisers.

As for Babylon 5, couldn't tell you.  Never got into that show.

Oh, and Morning hive!

Right now I'm looking at hitting the mall early.  Course, I have a naughty little kitty who has taken a great interest in the ornaments on the tree.  Thankfully, she's interested in the big purple ones and not my Trek ones.


----------



## Skade (Dec 9, 2003)

Bs5, there have been enough references to progressive metal by your friend Angcuru to stick in my mind, and since I know it is primarily what he plays while you game.. the name.  I do so apologize should that offend you.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> She says that at least I don't have a Jabba the Hutt ornament.




A Jabba ornament?!? Thats a great idea. *Jumps on ebay*


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 9, 2003)

damn ebay


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Bs5, there have been enough references to progressive metal by your friend Angcuru to stick in my mind, and since I know it is primarily what he plays while you game.. the name.  I do so apologize should that offend you.



 Not offended; I was just left wondering.

Stupid monkey.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> A Jabba ornament?!? Thats a great idea. *Jumps on ebay*



 Go talk to her old roomate.

He had one.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

And I say unto all, Go Check out Daemonforge!


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 9, 2003)

morning Hive. My head hurts. Stayed up too late futzing with PHP. I'm putting together a d20 Modern SRD for everyone, and it's going great, but there's a lot of fiddling involved.

Should be sweet, though. Feats, Skills, Spells, Powers, Creatures are all stored in data files and so I can generate pages dynamically based on variable input.

Click a link to "Combat Reflexes" and get a page that shows you just that feat. Click a link to "Abjuration" and get a list of all spells of that school. And every occurence of the word "Abjuration" is such a link. Every feat, every spell, every skill.

I'm a big PHP fan right now.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

sounds cool man, as does a lot of your stuff(one day I'm gonna get around to reading Barsoom Tales).


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 9, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Lemme second the Mario Cart and inform you that you can pick up the new Zelda Bundle at an Electronics' Boutique for like, 11 bucks; no need to go to Target and buy the Gamecube from them(or pay 50 bucks for the disc separately).




Are you sure about that? I asked AO kitty to look into it and he said EB wanted $44 for it. Are you sure that wasn't with a trade in or something?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? I asked AO kitty to look into it and he said EB wanted $44 for it. Are you sure that wasn't with a trade in or something?



 That's a price quoted by a friend of mine; I asked him because I'm looking for the game for my little brother.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> That's a price quoted by a friend of mine; I asked him because I'm looking for the game for my little brother.



 Ah. I have been summoned.

I was at EB today and asked the sales guy about the Zelda bundle.  He said that it was $11 if you bought a gamecube.  Otherwise, it was $44.95.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ah. I have been summoned.
> 
> I was at EB today and asked the sales guy about the Zelda bundle.  He said that it was $11 if you bought a gamecube.  Otherwise, it was $44.95.



 Wow, isn't that bullcrap; you get it FREE with a Gamecube from Target.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah but I bet EB gives you a $11 'discount' on on the GB


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Muuuuwahahahahahaha!  My torture of orchid continues.

She turned the tree on tonight and all of the talking trek ornaments spoke at once in a garbled mess of chatter.

She may have made her save versus insanity this time, but there are many more nights before that tree comes down.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 9, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Go talk to her old roomate.
> 
> He had one.




It wasn't really an ornament.  It was kinda like a beanie baby made with a vynal material.  It was hideous looking, as Jabba is wont to be.  That's where I drew the line.  I can handle trek ornaments, but NO Jabba on my tree!

I put up a bigger fuss about the trek ornaments than I really feel, since Ao seems to be amused by torturing me.  I have to admit though, I just don't get it.  No matter how hard I try, I can't see the WHY of trek ornaments.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 9, 2003)

I've already got the jabba plushie. oh well.


----------



## Envel (Dec 9, 2003)

good afternoon everybody,  who's henry?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2003)

Evening no posts man.

They're probably refering the the Mod, Henry.


----------



## Envel (Dec 10, 2003)

oh.
that would explain it.

i wonder how long i will be able to keep my no post count going.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

Well... that depends. do you frequent any of the other forums?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2003)

Boo!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 10, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Boo!



Boo Who?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2003)

*gives Silver Moon a tissue*


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 10, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *gives Silver Moon a tissue*



Uses tissue to start a fire in the fireplace.  

Asks serious question:   Is "string cheese" actually a type of cheese or just a method of packaging it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2003)

I'd say its an actual type of packaging.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'd say its an actual type of packaging.





Yeah, i believe it's actually a mozzarella type substance.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 10, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yeah, i believe it's actually a mozzarella type substance.



Okay thanks, Here's tomorrow's lineup:

Wednesday's Cheese of the Day is Mozzarella String Cheese,
Wednesday's Animal of the Day is the English Bulldog, 
Wednesday's Color of the Day is Irish Eyes Green,
Wednesday's Hiver of the Day is Johnsemlak,
Wednesday's Saying of the Day is "Good, bad, I'm the guy with the DMG!" 

And a question for everyone:  What would be a good new "daily" category to add?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2003)

What about a "Spell Per Day"?

....ewww, REALLY bad pun there. Not even on purpose.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2003)

BAD Hiver, BAD BAD!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2003)

Battlestar galactica....


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 10, 2003)

Evening, Hive.  How is everyone this fine Tuesday afternoon?  Just found out I'm getting FotR and TTT on DVD for Christmas.  Not the extended editions, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2003)

It rubs the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again...


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Evening, Hive.  How is everyone this fine Tuesday afternoon?  Just found out I'm getting FotR and TTT on DVD for Christmas.  Not the extended editions, but good nonetheless.




What the point to know your gift two week before Christmas? All the surprise is gone.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 10, 2003)

It's okay, Velmont.  Our Christmas is mainly for our boys anyway.  I'm looking forward to their reactions more than anything.


----------



## Envel (Dec 10, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well... that depends. do you frequent any of the other forums?



 i _visit_ them frequently.

as soon as there is a new star trek episode my post count will go up, i assure you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

Envel said:
			
		

> i _visit_ them frequently.
> 
> as soon as there is a new star trek episode my post count will go up, i assure you.



 yup.  seems you've got a post now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

But yeah, I've dropped to mostly just marginally visiting the other forums for now.

I occasionally check general, but not much.  Spend most of my enworld time in this forum nowadays.

Especially since I'm no longer running D&D.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 10, 2003)

hey hive, I'm here now! I had almost no lunch today and about an hour and a half of sleep last night!
but how is everyone? I'm predictably tired


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

'ello Tallok.

Things are fine here.  Got our tickets for the Extended Two Towers today.  Also did some shopping and get to do some more tomorrow.

Thankfully, i can hit the mall before it gets crowded.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 10, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> 'ello Tallok.
> 
> Things are fine here.  Got our tickets for the Extended Two Towers today.  Also did some shopping and get to do some more tomorrow.
> 
> Thankfully, i can hit the mall before it gets crowded.



 I can't wait for RotK, but I was going to go with a bunch of people the friday after it came out, but my ski team had to schedule practice after school the last day of finals before break


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm the patient type.  I'll wait til 10 days after it comes out so I can use the last of my discount tickets (of course, by then I'll have discount tickets too).


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey hey hey. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 10, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey. How's everyone doing?



 tired


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 10, 2003)

How'd the lab go? You should get to sleep soon.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 10, 2003)

I will, it's 10:50 here now, and I just have some problems to do,


----------



## Tallok (Dec 10, 2003)

well, g'night hive


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 10, 2003)

Goodnight Tallok.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2003)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

Morning Hive!

Question for the randomling: Do you have a book entitled "Diary of a Wombat"?  It's got an adorable cover illustration of a wombat rolled on it's side trying to get some sleep, and I saw it in Barnes and Noble's yesterday and immediately thought of you.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2003)

Kapow! Kapow! EEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeBOOM!  

Does anyone here play FFXI and is on the Lakshmi server?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for people to help kill the Sleeper, eh Angcuru?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2003)

What?    Stop sniffing glue, you have few brain cells as it is.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

That'd be "few enough brain cells as it is", college boy.

And just in case you didn't know(I didn't until they killed it) the Sleeper is the ultimate GM screwup; on EQ, it was a creature that was supposed to be unkillable.  Last week, it got killed.  The mistake?  Giving it HP(granted, 100 billion HP, but still) as opposed to just making it unkillable.

Anybody remember hunting the Norse Gods in high school using Deities and Demigods in 2nd edition?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

*Smacks the Hive with a sap for 1 point of subdual damage then runs off to work*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

Uh oh.  I think I knocked the Hive unconscious.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, it is unusually quiet today.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 10, 2003)

Evening Hive.  Considering the quiet, I'm guessing it's nap time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2003)

No naps for you!

You take too many.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 10, 2003)

Any nominations for tomorrow's "Hiver of the Day".   Without duplicating we now seem to be plum out of recent posters here also active in Randomling's House.   We may actually have to go digging into the Hivemind archives.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 11, 2003)

Work is slow.  most of the students have gone home for the night, today being the last day of classes and all.

no suggestions for Hiver of the day.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2003)

You can choose me as the Hiveminder of the Day


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 11, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You can choose me as the Hiver of the Day



We already did, you must have missed it.  You were the Hiver of the Day last Saturday.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2003)

News to me, I don't always get on on the weekends.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 11, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> News to me, I don't always get on on the weekends.



Previous Hivemind Thread, Post #349

It will also be listed in the next "Hiver Hall of Fame" post, as the prior one only went to last Friday.   I'm just waiting on that until I can think of a good bio to steal to use for Envel, as he doesn't have one listed yet (johnselmek doesn't have one yet either).  

Still waiting for other nominations.   If I don't have any by the morning we will have to give it to either PirateCat or Kriskrafts by default.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 11, 2003)

Have you been hiver of the day yet, SM?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 11, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Have you been hiver of the day yet, SM?



No, but Tallok keeps bringing it up so we have to delay that as long as possible to annoy him.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2003)

I say you just start picking peoiple from the boards at random and then e-mail them that they are the hiveminder of the fday


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 11, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I say you just start picking peoiple from the boards at random and then e-mail them that they are the hiveminder of the fday



Not a bad idea, but it would have to be someone who logs in fairly regularly, otherwise the day could pass without them knowing about it (heck, you missed it and you're one of the top posters on both boards.)

Looking over at the Total Postcount on Randomling's House, two of the Top Ten 10 Posters haven't been honored with the title yet.  So Kaiyosama will be named for Thursday and Aggemam for Friday.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 11, 2003)

Evening there, folks.  Well, I did it again.  Managed to get myself in the doghouse, and I don't even understand why.  The wife bought me FotR on DVD for Christmas, I knew this months ago when she ordered it.  So, when my mom called last month and asked what I wanted, I told her I'd like to have TT on DVD to go with it.  Well, my mom bought it for me and when it arrived last night my wife got all upset about it.  Turns out she had bought me that as well, without me knowing.  So now she's mad that I've ruined Christmas by having my mom buy me the gift that she wanted to get me.  I'm having trouble grasping the logic of that one, frankly, as my wife is _real_ big on wanting to know what she's getting for Christmas as soon as it enters the house.  She wants the Bad Boys II dvd and said she was going to buy it when it came out.  I told her no, that I was planning on getting it for her and she could wait til Christmas.  She wasn't too happy about that, but reluctantly agreed since she now knows she's going to get it.  Am I missing something or is she overreacting to the situation?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a toughy.  It's simple to say from here she's over reacting.  But at the same time it might be that you're hard to buy for and she thought she had a good gift for you and was excited to give it to you.  Then when she saw that your mom had gotten it for you and already gived it to you she felt hurt.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 11, 2003)

On the upside, at least for me, she took back the copy of TT she bought and got me Pirates of the Carribbean.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 11, 2003)

She probably wanted to see the look on your face when you opened it, expecting just Fellowship. Does she know that you know she bought Pirates? Or can you feign surprise?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 11, 2003)

She knows.  When she got back from the store today I asked her what she bought and she showed me.  If she'd told me it was another present for me, I wouldn't have pushed the issue.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey there Hive!  

Sorry to here you're in the doghouse, Dungannon... bummer!  Hopefully all will be well; sounds like things have already gotten somewhat cleared up (with the PotC buy and all).


----------



## Maldur (Dec 11, 2003)

Thats a bit of a Luxury problem, isn't it? Fighting over what dvd to buy for each other?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 11, 2003)

Today's Lineup:

The Cheese for the Day is Finland Sheep's cheese made from Finn sheep (that's the name of a specific breed of sheep, not just the location of origin),
The Animal of the Day is the Finn Sheep,
The Color of the Day is Cream White,
The Hiver of the Day is Kaiyosama,
And the Saying of the Day is:  "What, Me Worry?"\


E-mailed to me by a friend and worth sharing:

At New York's Kennedy airport today, an individual later discovered 
to be a  public school teacher was arrested trying to board a flight while in 
 possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set-square, a slide rule, and 
a  calculator.

A slide rule? Perhaps he was arrested for trying to board a plane in 
1967...


----------



## randomling (Dec 11, 2003)

Ooh the new Hivemind tag has arrived! Or perhaps I'm hallucinating it in my feverish state.

Actually, I'm thankfully NOT in a feverish state any more. Tired and full of headache, yes, but not feverish. I'm recovering from a VERY nasty bout of the flu, fever for 48 hours.   

*cough*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 11, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *cough*




EEEK! wombat germs!

jk.  Sorry you don't feel good.  Being sick certainly sucks.  But it could always be worse.  You could have whooping cough.  That's a REAL treat.

I prescribe kitty therapy for your sickness.  You'll feel better in no time.  Unless you're allergic.  Then you just trade coughing for sneezing.

Oh. and Cassie the crazy kitty says hi to all.  She's had another fun morning of tearing through the place and attacking the evil tree ornaments.

.....Bad cat.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 11, 2003)

Aww.   I hope ya feel better wombatgirl.  Curl up with a good book(not an evil cat like Ao suggested) and get some rest.  Do wombats hibernate?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad to hear you're feeling at least a little better today, Randomling.  Who knows, by the weekend you may be back to normal.  Or as normal as you get.


----------



## ASH (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey hive.

It sucks to be sick Randomling. I hope you feel better soon. 

I hate to not know what I get for christmas before christmas.  I always have. You could say that i dont like suprises.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm fine.

Spent the morning going to Borders, Barnes & Noble, & Zombie Planet (our local gaming store) looking for "Starships of the Galaxy" (a d20 Star Wars book).  Found it at Zombie Planet, so now I have to decide if I want to buy it or not.  I want it specifically for the Lambda class shuttle specs (the Imperial shuttle the rebels had in Jedi), though think it might be nice to have a book with lots of ships in it.  Course, the book was made before Revised d20 Star Wars came out and it is now out of print (according to Amazon).

Hmm... do i want to pay $20 on an out of date book.....


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 11, 2003)

Anyone around?  Anything going on?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 11, 2003)

I be here.  Nothing here but a a bunch of users.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm not here.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm not here either.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 11, 2003)

No one around then. And, yes. AO kitty you don't count.

I just finished replacing ceiling tiles. The nice people upstairs had a sink accident.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 11, 2003)

okay. bored enough here. time to put the dvd drives in this room to good use.

Time to watch The Mummy


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 11, 2003)

Talk amongst yourselves.  I'll give you a topic.   Story hours are neither stories, nor hours.  Discuss.

BTW-I love story hours.  Everyone should read them.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> No one around then. And, yes. AO kitty you don't count.




I feel unloved.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 12, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I feel unloved.



_Tosses the Overkitty a squeaky mouse_

OB, the really good ones, like PKitty's, Lazybones', and Jonrog's _are_stories, and they take hours to read.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 12, 2003)

Anything by Dr. Midnight or Wulf Ratbane is always a great pleasure to read, in my opinion.

As for Pkitty's, maybe someday I'll get through it all.  I'm currently working on the early days of the Defenders.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ah. Yes, the fabled Hours of Stories or Story Hour. Many Dungeon Masters, Game Masters, "Reffs", and Storyteller have tried and tried again to share bits and glimps into there gaming world. As Dungannon put it so nicely, it will take hours to read a single one if not days for all of them.  In conclusion remember to hug the first  'Dungeon Master' you meet today for the wonderful job they do.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 12, 2003)

When I finished my workout at the health club tonight my wallet was missing. I called the credit card company and a substantial charge had been placed within the past hour. I won't be held responsible for that charge, however I've had to cancel the account. I also had a few blank checks inside, so I just got off the phone with the bank canceling our checking account and my ATM card. Tomorrow I'll have to see about getting a new driver's license, new health cards, and other misc. items that were in it. We also have to contact the school to have two checks Kris wrote to them today not be processed. I'm also out around $ 40.00 in cash.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 12, 2003)

Besides I avoid that stuff like crazy. I know if I start to read one I'll dive in and never be seen.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 12, 2003)

Ugh...and I'm STILL sick. My chest and throat now ache from coughing so much...


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh wow. I'm sorry to hear about that, SM. Its scary when things like this happen. Its scary to even think about those things


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Oh wow. I'm sorry to hear about that, SM. Its scary when things like this happen. Its scary to even think about those things



Yeah.  Thanks.  I'll be going away for the weekend and am really not in a mood for silliness right now, so I'll trust the Hivemind to take care of the "____ of the Day" for me until I pick it up again.   Have fun, I guess it's first come first serve.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 12, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> _
> OB, the really good ones, like PKitty's, Lazybones', and Jonrog's arestories, and they take hours to read._



_

I agree.  I read PKitty's and have been trying to decide what to start on next.  I may have to try Lazybones or Jonrogs, since you suggest them.

I was just trying to jog the unusally sleepy hive._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 12, 2003)

You know. I think its about time that Silver Moon is Hiver of the Day...


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 12, 2003)

I second that.  I think he should be Hiver for two days. Silver Moon for Hiver of the weekend.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I second that.  I think he should be Hiver for two days. Silver Moon for Hiver of the weekend.



 Or even better...how about a new thing? Hiver of the Month?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, now's the time, that's even in my Randomlings house sig, so yea, next few free days should all be silvermoon
and how's everyone else? I'm still at school workingon editing a movie...it's almost 6 o clock


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm just sitting at home coughing a lot...and tommorrow I'll go to school and cough even more. Damn this bronchitis. At least it isn't the evil flu that's going around, though...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 12, 2003)

Wheee. I'm sitting here, working on my Star Wars adventure, overseeing the user room, and watching The Mummy Returns.

SM as Hiver of the day makes sense.


----------



## Envel (Dec 12, 2003)

hehehe i have snuck in a post.

so... how is everybody?  aside from run ins with wallet stealing people.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 12, 2003)

I am cursing the rapid changes in weather that are wreaking havoc with my sinuses.  Otherwise, good.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Hive.
SilverMoon. That's terrible. Did you let the health club and police know?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 12, 2003)

tired, still have english homework, is anyone here now?


----------



## ASH (Dec 12, 2003)

Good morning Hive. 
I am in favor of Silver Moon being Hiver for the weekend. Is anyone around?


I am sitting at home watching the news, my husband had to work much earlier today than normal so I helped him get up and get together. 
The news is depressing.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 12, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Good morning Hive.
> I am in favor of Silver Moon being Hiver for the weekend. Is anyone around?



Thanks.  I'm here now, taking an annual day from work to do all of the running around and replacing of things.   I still feel both violated and angry, which are two emotions that I usually tend to avoid.   Of course, adding insult to injury, when I called in my darling boss did his best to make me feel like an idiot about this whole thing.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2003)

_ singing_

The boards are back...the boards are back in town!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2003)

*poings back in*

WEEEEEEEEEEEE. We like the boards.  THey make work less boring.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2003)

Gives me something to do while watching not so good TV


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 13, 2003)

The boards make my soul hurt less.


----------



## ASH (Dec 13, 2003)

Good eve hive.....

Its been an uneventful day... Downright boring.
I folded laundry, cleaned the house and made bread by hand. 
Then after I had my bread all made my mother in law showed up with my christmas present... A breadmaker....!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2003)

boring here too.

But, got 15 more minutes till I kick all the poor students without their own PCs who are writing their term papers out of here.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2003)

Just a night of relaxing here


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2003)

The ____ of the day commity have made a reunion without SilverMonn, as he was taking a day off. They communicate me there choices for Saturday.

The Cheese for the Day is Pied-de-vent (mean foot of wind, a delicious canadian cheese).
The Animal of the Day is the Rainbow Fish,
The Color of the Day is Green Lime,
The Hiver of the Day is SilverMoon,
And the Saying of the Day is: "Me, myself and I"

The choice of the Hiver of the day have been made for two reason. First, because many suggest SilverMoon, both on EnWorld and Randomling House. Second, they have waited a day where Silvermoon would be not able to show off at a commity reunion to choose him, so no one could claim that SilverMooon had biased the vote.

The saying of the day is simply because the commity want every hiver to take a day for themselves and come back with more energy for the next week. It is important that once a year, you think only about you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2003)

Morning o' Hive.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2003)

Good morning.

Anyone want to help me to study my economical exam? No?

Ok, I'll go study it myself


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 13, 2003)

Morning Hivers!


----------



## Envel (Dec 13, 2003)

good morning.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 13, 2003)

How's my favorite one post Hiver?


----------



## Nemry (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey was Wicht a hiver?

I never see him around anymore and I was curious. . .


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2003)

Heya, Hive...ugh, I've STILL got Bronchitis. That's a week now. This stupid thing's persistent. At least its tolerable...I've got a game tommorrow.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 13, 2003)

*get home from work*
*yawn*
*blink* *blink*
*stretch*
*check e-mail*...spam, spam, Match.com thingy(check later), spam, porn-type spam, spam, eggs and spam, spam, spam, spam sausage and spam, spam, spam, spam spam spam and spam.....I DON'T LIKE SPAM!!!! 

EDIT: Plus, blackshirt5 needs to lessen his sig post YET AGAIN!


----------



## ASH (Dec 13, 2003)

Good afternoon hive.


I should be getting ready to go but I wanted to check in with you fine folks to say hello!


----------



## Tallok (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Everyone, what's everyone doing?
I'm working on my outline for my campaing


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 13, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *get home from work*
> *yawn*
> *blink* *blink*
> *stretch*
> ...



 Leave Fenris alone; he's a good dog!

If only the new puppy were a male, then I could name him Fenris.  And t'would be a mighty Labrador whence he came of age, able to smite the evil housecat.

But alas.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 13, 2003)

Whyfore would Andrew want Fenris to smite Emma?

I wish I could speak Japanese.  Not in relation to anything in general, I just do.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 13, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Whyfore would Andrew want Fenris to smite Emma?
> 
> I wish I could speak Japanese.  Not in relation to anything in general, I just do.



 hai, nihongo wa tanoshii desu. muzukashisugimasen.
trasnlation: yes, japanese is fun. it's not too hard.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 13, 2003)

Nemry said:
			
		

> Hey was Wicht a hiver?
> 
> I never see him around anymore and I was curious. . .



Not in my time.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Whyfore would Andrew want Fenris to smite Emma?
> 
> I wish I could speak Japanese.  Not in relation to anything in general, I just do.



 Because the cat keeps coming to sit on my lap, be pet for a minute, and the friggin' bolt off my leg, shredding me through my jeans with her claws!


----------



## Tallok (Dec 14, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Because the cat keeps coming to sit on my lap, be pet for a minute, and the friggin' bolt off my leg, shredding me through my jeans with her claws!



but the cat doesn't climb on your shoulders like mine does, he thinks he's a frikkin parrot, but I still love my cats


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 14, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> but the cat doesn't climb on your shoulders like mine does, he thinks he's a frikkin parrot, but I still love my cats



My youngest cat does the same thing.  Whenever I'm wearing a hooded sweatshirt, she crawls up my arm, across my shoulders, and curls up in the hood.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, Dixie is adorable.  As is Cat.

What's the black one's name again?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh and Angcuru, ever played in a PbP?  I'm recruiting for a Scarred Lands one over on the Talking the Talk forums, wanted to know if you'd be interested.  It's more character driven, it'll give you the chance for long lines of prose...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

And the invitation is open to anyone who's interested; I know randomling and gnomeworks already expressed interest, and Dave_O is genning probably as I type; I'm gonna limit it to a max of 6, so I only have like two more spots.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 14, 2003)

Late... Tired..... sleep....now 5 in morning *snore* tired night hive


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 14, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Oh and Angcuru, ever played in a PbP?  I'm recruiting for a Scarred Lands one over on the Talking the Talk forums, wanted to know if you'd be interested.  It's more character driven, it'll give you the chance for long lines of prose...



Long lines of prose you say???   

SIGN ME UP!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Aaahhh. Got home and got outside stuff done just in time.  Most accurate forcast here yet.  They said it would start snowing at noon and it really did start snowing at noon (almost on the dot).

Now all I have to do is hull myself up in my cave til it is time for Two Towers Extended at 8pm tomorrow.

Wheeeee.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 14, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The ____ of the day committee have made a reunion without SilverMonn, as he was taking a day off.



Good choices.   Don't see any selections for today.  I believe my lady love Kriskrafts was selected as the Hiver of the Day.   I just got back from the training weekend with the scouts, and am too tired to think, so if anyone else wants to make up today's list go right ahead.    

The trip went well.   The five boys were very enthusiastic about it and everyone had a fun time.    Got back much sooner than I expected as the other two adults decided they could fit the equipment and kids all in their two vehicles and save me a trip.  The scout camp where we camped is located less than a mile from my house, but the church where the troop meets is 45 minutes away.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

The Hiver of the day is Kriskrafts
The color of the day is snow white (cause it's mostly all i see out my window)
The cheese of the day is feta.
The animal of the day is sheep
The quote of the day is "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA."  or alternatively "No Lina. BAD CAT!" (she likes the tree ornaments).

How's that?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've got a puppy!  I've got a puppy!

She's a pedigreed Yellow(almost white in color though) Labrador named Bailey(as in Irish Cream; her ears look like they were dipped in it, they're a different color; also, her parents names were Shayley and Bradley, so a combination of names).  My arm looks like hell from her chewing on it.

I'll try to post pictures later, might be too big though for the boards.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2003)

Hibba Gibba...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Hibba Gibba...



 Great googily moogily?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Great googily moogily?




You don't say?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Yup. I do say.

Someone is outside trying to keep ahead of the storm and shovel his car out now.

Heh. I'm just going to stay inside where it's warm and watch some Slayers.

I'll dig my car out when I have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm gonna stay inside and have some Ellio's Pizza, and watch some Record of Lodoss War.

What food do you like to indulge in when it's cold and snowy?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Well.. today? Stoffers French Bread Extra Cheese pizza.

Oh, and I'm munching on godiva dark chocoloate chips too.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2003)

Although it hasn't started here yet i'm having a banana nut muffin and some chocolate milk. Waiting for the next batch of Naruto to download...

Last storm it was frozen pizza and a combo of Nuruto and Junni kokki, the 12 kingdoms.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. today? Stoffers French Bread Extra Cheese pizza.
> 
> Oh, and I'm munching on godiva dark chocoloate chips too.



 Hmm; While Stouffers sounds good, I really dislike onions and they have onions in the sauce.  I think I'm gonna stick with Ellio's and Pepsi.

If it weren't raining(formerly snowing) I'd run to Quick Chek to get a bottle of QC Iced Tea.


----------



## Envel (Dec 14, 2003)

sounds like fun.

hello everybody


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmm... we've got milk in the house.  I think this is a good day to break out the Godiva Dark Hot Chocolate.

Tis good stuff.


----------



## ASH (Dec 14, 2003)

I am makeing an arm roast, onions, carrots, and muchrooms. With homade mashed potatoes and gravey, and homade sweet bread. 


Thats what I want when its cold and snowy. Not to mention I love cooking in a warm kitchen while its cold outside!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

'ello Envel.


----------



## ASH (Dec 14, 2003)

I have never had godiva hot choc. Can you get it anywhere?


----------



## Envel (Dec 14, 2003)

in my neck of the woods it is just raining.  nothing special.  i wish it was snowing.  it never snows here.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Dammit, Iowa is too far.   Except for the onions that sounds really really good Ash.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Not sure about anywhere, Ash, but you can pick it up from a Godiva retailer.  I got it for the holidays a couple of years back.  Tis REALLY good.

You can probably get it off of http://www.godiva.com

And yes, baking and cooking on a cold winter day is very good.


----------



## Envel (Dec 14, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have never had godiva hot choc. Can you get it anywhere?




i think at Godiva stores.  i not sure if there are any though.


----------



## ASH (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you!
Cooking it so much fun. I dont get to do it very often so I try on special occasions. 

The silly thing is that the special occasion I am cooking for tonight is the final episode of survivor.

I may even drink wine... 

Does anyone know of a good sweet, not dry wine..Preferably red? Not too expencive.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Cooking it so much fun. I dont get to do it very often so I try on special occasions.
> 
> The silly thing is that the special occasion I am cooking for tonight is the final episode of survivor.
> ...



 Wish I could help, but I don't drink wine.

May I suggest Kahlua, Bailey's Irish Cream, or Cinnamon Aftershock?


----------



## Envel (Dec 14, 2003)

mmm....
there is nothing like a cup of hot, steamin' Cup o' Noodles.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

You mean nothing quite as unfulfilling?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Envel said:
			
		

> i think at Godiva stores.  i not sure if there are any though.



 There are indeed Godiva stores. We've got one here at our local mall.  Tis nice to smell the store, even if it costs a lot to shop there.  Sometimes (very rare) they have free samples.


----------



## Envel (Dec 14, 2003)

pretty much.  but it is my lunch nonetheless


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There are indeed Godiva stores. We've got one here at our local mall.  Tis nice to smell the store, even if it costs a lot to shop there.  Sometimes (very rare) they have free samples.



 The Godiva store is a one-way ticket to heaven if you shop there around Valentine's Day or your girlfriend's B-day.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah. I got orchid the godiva valentine's heart and mailed it to her when she still lived in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2003)

ick, starting to snow here now.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeah. I got orchid the godiva valentine's heart and mailed it to her when she still lived in Wisconsin.



 Awww.  I wish I had someone to do nice things like that for.

TS, sir Osis.  It's already done snowing, now we've got sleet.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 14, 2003)

heylo hive! how're things


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 14, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> heylo hive! how're things



Snowing...again!   Don't know if we will play tonight.  It would be a bummer if the game gets canned for the second week in a row.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 14, 2003)

Greetings Tallok

Things are okay, despite the snow.  They're now predicting 10-16 inches instead of 16 to 24.  They're also saying we may get sleet and that the sotrms should be over at 9:30 in the morning, as oppossed to 9 at night.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 14, 2003)

Just heard from two of my players - Game called on account of Snow!      I'm never going to get this module finished at this rate!   Oh well, at least I'll get to watch the Survivor finale.


----------



## ASH (Dec 14, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Awww. I wish I had someone to do nice things like that for.
> 
> TS, sir Osis. It's already done snowing, now we've got sleet.



I'm married Blackshirt, but if you want to i will volunteer to let you do nice things like that for me....!


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 15, 2003)

*urbles through the thread*

*urbles off to sleep*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 15, 2003)

how, exactly, does one urble?


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 15, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> how, exactly, does one urble?



Carefully.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 15, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Carefully.



 I really should have expected such an answer.  Strange that I did not.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 15, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I'm married Blackshirt, but if you want to i will volunteer to let you do nice things like that for me....!



 I don't feel like being axe-murdered by an irate Iowa husband, sorry ASH.


----------



## ASH (Dec 15, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I don't feel like being axe-murdered by an irate Iowa husband, sorry ASH.



Thats okay....I do have a couple of freinds that could use a nice guy....

Well, I should stop with that there. How is everyone today?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 15, 2003)

Doing okay here.  Was woken up this morning to the sound of the grounds crew banging on my door.

So, I needed to go out and dig out my car and move it so they could plow the lot.

Roads were fine today when I headed into work.  Now I'm just waiting to get out of here and go see Two Towers Extended on the big screen tonight.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 15, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Thats okay....I do have a couple of freinds that could use a nice guy....
> 
> Well, I should stop with that there. How is everyone today?




While it sounds nice, I am located in New Jersey; that'd be a hell of a commute to get a date.  If I'm ever in Iowa, I'll get back to ya about that.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 15, 2003)

Okay, today's list is being posted a bit late, as I had to spend this morning shoveling out by the streat.  Here goes:

The Cheese of the Day is Beaupré de Roybon, which is a soft cheese with a red rind
The Animal of the Day is the Muskrat,
The Color of the Day is Ivory,
The Hiver of the Day is simsonl,
and the Saying of the Day is "What you lookin' at Willis?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 15, 2003)

Evening, Hive. Mmm...RotK tommorrow at midnight...and then again at 1PM...


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 15, 2003)

Tomorrow's List:

The Cheese of the Day for Tuesday is Fontainebleau, which is a creamy cheese from the Ile-de-France
The Animal of the Day for Tuesday is the Harbor Seal,
The Color of the Day for Tuesday is Blueberry,
The Hiver of the Day for Tuesday is Sir Osis of Liver,
and the Saying of the Day for Tuesday is "A dillar, a dollar, A ten o'clock scholar, What makes you come so soon?  You used to come at ten o'clock, And now you come at noon."


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 15, 2003)

Two Towers Extended tonight.  ^_^  We won't see Return of the King until a couple weeks after it comes out.  We buy bulk tickets for the theater, but you can't use them the opening ten days.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 16, 2003)

*Continuing the Hiver of the Day Hall of Fame*


*Crothian (Saturday, 12/06/03)*  The Iconic Poster and Hiveminder since before we had the term. Quote: "Postcount means nothing." My reply: "That's easy to say when you have 13,000 of them..." Always ready to help out with rules querys, talk about anything, enjoy Tom Lehrer and be excited by his local college American Football team.  UPDATE: Well, he's still the top poster at ENWorld, and now also at Randomlingshouse, despite mine and Sniktch's best efforts. Still an incredibly pleasant fellow, still denies his huge volume of posts means anything, he's also now a true Hivemind Archiver, having saved all the Hivemind threads from ENWorld when they were deleted.

*Envel (Sunday, 12/07/03)*  Strange visitor from another planet who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men!   Envel can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands, and who, disguised as a mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never-ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way!

*Blackshirt5  (Monday, 12/08/03)* Born on September 11th, 18 years before Al-Qaeda screwed up that day forever, Andrew Smith, aka Blackshirt, is an insomniac fantasy writer who enjoys getting dressed at 1:30 am and taking walks through his neighborhood when it's 40 degrees out in his black wool trenchcoat. His favorite color is black (what else?), and he thinks bulldogs are adorable and a good way to meet women.  His favorite movie is a tossup between Rudy, The Goonies, or the Lord of the Rings trilogy.

*Barsoomcore (Tuesday, 12/09/03)*  I am complete in and of myself. I am Barsoomcore. I am an Undead Whore. I live vicariously. I fend off strangers. I play the trombone sensuously. I often feel in need of peanuts. I take everything too seriously. I am full of loving kindness. I possess the final key. I purchased a vowel. I heard the laughter but thought it was crows. I reject your position. I hold fast. I honour their sacrifice. I expect nothing less. I give without thought of exchange. I gain more than I seem. I am the ruler of all I can see.


Sources:  The 1st bio comes from Tallarn's "Meet the Hivemind".  The 3rd and 4th were each self-written.  The 2nd didn't have a bio some one was borrowed for him.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

So is there anyone around....?

*gently pokes hive*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm around.  Well... I am now.

We got back from the Two Towers Extended about 20 minutes ago or so.

Very cool to see it on the big screen.  Also, a lot of the little things made more sense this time, now that they put in the preluding scenes.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats great. I bet its got you even more excited for the Return of the King!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 16, 2003)

It does indeed make me want to see it more, but I'm still going to wait till I can use my discount tickets.

What it really made me want to do is bring my soundtracks to work with me tomorrow to listen to them.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

I am really exicted. I may actually be more excited about this than I am about christmas....

So what else is up...?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh, not much. Contemplating bed. Quietly yelling at the bad cat.  CHecking out the activity here and on randomlings since i went to the movies.  Been quite a lot, actually.

Oh, and took the "what type of swordsmen are you?" test.  Came out a fencer, which is semi-fitting I guess.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

I am just waiting for Drew to get home. Then we will prob hit bed.  I am a samuri, thats pretty fitting. Beyond that I am doing pretty much the same thing..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 16, 2003)

Well... I only got 6 hours last night, so I think I'm going to turn in.

G'night.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

G'night


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Hive.
I played a session with blackshirt5 and a couple of his friends. It was a high level (~13) group with a mix of Arcana Unearthed and Four Color to Fantasy. I had fun.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

That sounds like fun.....
I am glad you had a good time. Anything interesting happen...


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, in our only combat, we took down a balor/gated-in marilith team in a few rounds. The action was anime/Matrix-influenced, so the descriptions were cool. This was the first time I had seen  the Unearthed Arcana book, so it'll take me a while to get them straight.


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

I was wondering how that system played out. Did it flow well....?
We have been thinking of playing it...


----------



## ASH (Dec 16, 2003)

G'night all!


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 16, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I was wondering how that system played out. Did it flow well....?
> We have been thinking of playing it...



It takes some getting used to if you're very familiar with standard D&D. You have to retrain your expectations of classes and races. The magic system is very different. There is only one spell list, but a couple spellcasting classes. Some spells are the same, but most seem to be new.

Edit: Goodnight, ASH.


----------



## simmo (Dec 16, 2003)

SilverMoon pointed out that I was Hiver of the Day earlier this week. After a brief explanation from SilverMoon I discovered what that title actually meant. (Do I get disqualified for not understanding the title?  )

Anyway, I'd like to propose the following for the next Hiver of the Day:

The Cheese of the Day is Red Leicester, a reddish cheese from the UK
The Animal of the Day is the Secretary Bird,
The Colour of the Day is Purple,
The Hiver of the Day is Arwink,
and the Saying of the Day is: "Quit rattling yer bone box, bubber. 'less you want to hit the mazes."


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 16, 2003)

Morning Hivers; how're things?

I feel like a monster; I've only been up for half an hour and already I put the puppy back in her crate after she peed on the floor and refused to go outside and raced around the house shredding paper; I put her back so I can eat my breakfast(which sits cold and untouched now) and type something that I Need To Finish.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 16, 2003)

simmo said:
			
		

> and the Saying of the Day is: "Quit rattling yer bone box, bubber. 'less you want to hit the mazes."





YAY! *Does the Planescape Dance*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 16, 2003)

No dancing for you. makes you seem happy.  Aren't you suppossed to be tired & grumpy?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 16, 2003)

simmo said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'd like to propose the following for the next Hiver of the Day:
> 
> The Cheese of the Day is Red Leicester, a reddish cheese from the UK
> The Animal of the Day is the Secretary Bird,
> ...




Okay, the Committee has approved the above choices for Wednesday, December 17th.    We had to reject your Hiver choice as Arwink already had his day (Wednesday of two weeks ago) but I think you'll agree that our final selection is truly worthy of the honor:

*Wedneday's Hiver of the Day is Ashwyn* 

(and another long-time poster, Capellan,  can have Thursday)


----------



## Skade (Dec 17, 2003)

So, anyone want to see pictures of me and the girl I talk about on Randomlings?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'm interested Skade.  Be nice to finally put a face (other than a monkey's ) to your posts.


----------



## Skade (Dec 17, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm interested Skade. Be nice to finally put a face (other than a monkey's ) to your posts.



The monkey look might have been better for me!

From left to right is :  Kim my good buddy, Jill one of my best friends, Me (Kane) who even dressed in Christian Dior still looks like crap, and finally Trish who was my date.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 17, 2003)

Heya, Hive. I'm off to see Return of the King in an hour or so...woo!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

You're not flinging any poo in those pictures, are you?

You never know with monkeys.....


----------



## Skade (Dec 17, 2003)

trying again!
Aparrently I had it too large.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

oooh. Midnight showing huh Ankh?

The extended two towers last night was good.

A couple of my friends were trying to get in on the trilogy today.  crazy people.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

Nothing wrong with how you look in that picture, Skade.  You look fine.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 17, 2003)

Very nice, Skade.  I especially like the "I'm the luckiest dumb son of a b!tch on Earth right now." expression on your face.


----------



## Skade (Dec 17, 2003)

LOL

yeah, that would pretty much be the expression.  

There are of course other things going on in my head, but walking in with these three on my arm was certainly a benefit.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with Ao on that one.   You look comfortable Kane.  

Night Hive.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 17, 2003)

Evening Hive,
Skade, that's a great photo. All of you look very nice.


----------



## ASH (Dec 17, 2003)

Kane, dont be so down on yourself, you look great...

And WOW, is Trish pretty or what........

Good eve hive... whats up?


----------



## Skade (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Ash, you were not supposed to remind me how pretty she looks.  I'm trying really hard not to think of her that way   I fail miserably, but I try.

Looks like I only retired from this for a few days after all.

I really need to do some work tonight on my poetry or my old campaign notes. I have way too much free time here at work.


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 17, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, the Committee has approved the above choices for Wednesday, December 17th.    We had to reject your Hiver choice as Arwink already had his day (Wednesday of two weeks ago) but I think you'll agree that our final selection is truly worthy of the honor:
> 
> *Wedneday's Hiver of the Day is Ashwyn*



Thank you for this honor.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 17, 2003)

'lo hive 
finals


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 17, 2003)

Bummer Tallok.
Good Luck on your exams.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 17, 2003)

Morning Hive.  Heading off to work momentarily.   Looks like I finally got enough sleep for a change, I don't feel exhausted for once.    Ashwyn, please feel free to PM me over on Randomling's house with your "____of the day" choices for tomorrow.


----------



## Skade (Dec 17, 2003)

Has the committe been removed?  Has the proletariat finally had its revenge?  The horror!  The wool!



Morning SilverMoon, nice to see you rested.  Its a Good Thing (tm)


----------



## randomling (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello world. I'm in a strange mood - how's everybody else doing today?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

Morning people (and various critters).

Haven't seen you around in a while, Randomling.  How ya doing?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 17, 2003)

Preemptive strike to keep myself off the mod S-list.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

Dude. Keep the hate out of the Hive, please.



It is raining here.  Sure beats snow.  And a good day to work on finishing up my Star Wars adventure, which is almost complete.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 17, 2003)

Lets keep things Happy in the Hive. M'kay?


----------



## ASH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Ash is humming*
*Dont worry,...Be happy!*

Hello hive....
How's the fine folks today?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

Just fine here Ash.  Got work in 2 hours and am busy cleaning out my hard drive.  My roleplaying folder has gotten very large with bits of gamenotes, downloaded book previews and web enhancements, and old character sheets.

how are you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 17, 2003)

Evening Hive.  Tis boring here.  The rain has turned to snow and it seems to be getting nasty out.  This doesn't bode well for when I leave work tonight.

On a better not, I've hit "The Meaning of Life" title on Randomlings.  Almost makes me not want to post again, cause I know I'll lose it.  Okay, so I like Hitchhiker's Guide a bit too much....


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wondering what I'm gonna do with my setting; right now it's shaping up to be an almost Final Fantasy-esque magitech supers game.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2003)

Still waiting on them stats for the dwarf, Drew....


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 18, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Still waiting on them stats for the dwarf, Drew....



 Come on over to pick up the book; otherwise, they're +2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Dex, -2 Cha; any extra bits can be handled later, it's mostly standard except for that.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm dead tired, so I won't be going anywhere.  I'll have the write-up ready in a day or so, though, and post in on the thread in Randomling's House.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 18, 2003)

Alright, I look forward to it.  Two clerics in one party; one of Chardun, and one of Tanil.  As well as a necromancer, a sorcerer/rogue, and possibly a druid.  this oughta be interesting.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 18, 2003)

Good evening Hive,
Thank you for coming to tonight's "Hivemind Dramatic Reading".  The purpose of the course is to explore all of life's mysteries and underlying philosphies through readings from modern literature.  Our first installment is by the great Mr. Sherwood Schwartz, who discusses the deeper meaning behind his televison program "Gilligan's Island".

"There's a lot of underlying philosophy to the characters of 'Gilligan's Island.'  They're really a metaphor for the nations of the world and their purpose was to show how the nations of the world have to get along together or cease to exist....it was a microcosm.  I mean, here's a show about a group of people who have absolutely nothing in common, forced to live together and work together toward a common goal of survival.  That's the philosophy of the show.  Of course we buried that message under a lot of pratfalls and bamboo and silly stuff, but I used to get a lot of mail from phychiatrists and philosphers who understood it."



Source: Growing Up Brady by Barry Williams, page 31.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2003)

So the god is Chardun, then?  God(dess?) of tyranny and whatnot, right?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 18, 2003)

Chardun is the Lawful Evil God of Tyranny and Strength; his title is The Slaver, and he is also the patron god of the Charduni Dwarves(who take their name from him).


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 18, 2003)

Tomorrow's Lineup:

The Cheese of the day for Thursday is Picadon which is a goats cheese from Auvergne, France 
The Animal of the day for Thursday is Chauliodus macouni, also known as the Viper Fish, a creature of the deep ocean
The Color of the day for Thursday is Auburn,
The Hiver of the day for Thursday is Capellan,
and the Saying of the day for Thursday is ""It is well that war is so terrible that we should grow to fond of it" (General Robert E. Lee December 13,1862)


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Tomorrow's Lineup:
> ...and the Saying of the day for Thursday is ""It is well that war is so terrible that we should grow to fond of it" (General Robert E. Lee December 13,1862)



Hmm....I am slightly confused as to the intent of this phrase.

"It is well that war is so terrible that we should grow to fond of it."

shouldn't that be:

"It is well that war is so terrible that we should grow _too_ fond of it."

?

Interesting Saying of the Day, Silver Moon.    Says something about us human-types.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 18, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Interesting Saying of the Day, Silver Moon.    Says something about us human-types.



Sometimes the Committee goes for silly, sometimes for education, sometimes for serious.  It's part of that overall Randomness of life.  

On other subjects, it looks like I'm not going to get the 100 returned surveys for my dissertation research.   Of the 201 hospital CEO's I sent it to 62 responded from the initial survey.  I did telephone and e-mail follow-ups with resulted in only 14 more.  Of those, several had incomplete financials which I've done follow-up calls on, with info from all but one.  So I've got a total of 75.   I've decided to just go ahead with them for the analysis on them and submit that as my research, and hope that I'm not told to go back and get more.   I don't think my Committee will object and if they sign off on it then the Research Director probably will also.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 18, 2003)

damn you SM!  How dare you try to educate us!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2003)

Checking in with the Hive before bedding down for the night.

I am having of the tiredness 'cause of the working full time with the job.  Did you know that PVC glue has a very potent aroma?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 18, 2003)

'lo hive, haven't been around as much, that's what happens on finals week


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Hive,
I have just watched Ralph Bakshi's animated Lord of the Rings. Weep for me.


----------



## ASH (Dec 18, 2003)

Good morning hive.
Watched RotK last night. Great movie. Unfortunately during the movie I got a really bad migrane. I still have it a bit....
I did finish the movie, but I will probably go see it again.
I am trying to cool out today.
I am sitting down with a cup of tea and a peice of homade bread, and real butter made on my uncle's farm.

SM hopefully you disseration will work out well...!


----------



## Skade (Dec 18, 2003)

I've now seen RotK twice.  Well, really 1.5 since I slept every ten minutes or so the secnd showing.  I love it, but I had not slept in 38 hours and I was very tired and relaxed.  I'll be seeing it again in a few hours.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 18, 2003)

Evening Hive.  Long hectic day.  My Director decided to blow off an important meeting to day by sending me as his designee.  Nothing like being given the third degree about things I only know vaguely about.  

Home now, better here.   Still have tons to do before the weekend and hope to get some schoolwork in after the kids get to bed.

In the meanwhile, what should I pick for tonight's Hivemind Dramatic Reading?:  

A.  History from "The Brady Bunch" from Barry William's Growing up Brady,
B.  Discussion of the disaster known as "Euro Disney" from the text Marketing Mistakes
C.  History of the American Comic Book from an article in the Overstreet Comic Book Price Guide
D.  Edinburgh meat recipes from Traditional Food from Scotland
E.  Random paragraphs from West End Games Paranoia Souce Book


----------



## ASH (Dec 18, 2003)

OH OH OH .. Choose D....
Choose D

I love food!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2003)

Just posted my character for BS5's Scarred Lands PbP Campaign in Randomling's House.

Playing an evil, evil, evil character for the first time.  Should be interesting.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 19, 2003)

Euro Disney!  Euro Disney!

Angcuru, wanna go see RotK tomorrow night?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2003)

*Pokes the Hive with a stick or prodding.*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 19, 2003)

I vote for E!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Sorry Blackshirt and Ao, Ash's plea was more passionate than yours.   Here goes:

Before I begin tonight's Hivemind Dramatic Reading we need to set the stage.   As tonight's piece comes from Scotland I want you to either picture Mel Gibson, attired as William Wallace reading the following in his "Braveheart" voice or perhaps Sean Connery from his "Highlander" role:

Mince Collops
Half-pound minced steak; One small onion; Quarter an ounce dipping; One teaspoonful of flour; One gill of stock; Pepper and salt; Sippets of toast or fried bread.

Prepare and chop the onion finely.  Make the dripping hot in a stewpan, and fry the onion in it for a few seconds.  Put in the mince and brown it carefully, beating it well with a wooden spoon or a fork to keep it free from lumps.  Sprinke in the flour, and mix it well with the meat.  Add the hot stock and a pinch of sale, bring it to a boil, and season with pepper.  Simmer about one hour, stirring it frequently.  Serve it on a hot ashet, garnished with sippets of toast.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2003)

Ah, I finally get to updating my Story Hour.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Tomorrow's Lineup:

The Cheese of the day for Friday is Basato, semi-hard and sharp cheese from Uruguay.  This unique table cheese can be used as you use Provolone,
The Animal of the day for Friday is the Parakeet, 
The Color of the day for Friday is Copper,
The Hiver of the day for Friday is Khynal,
And the Saying of the day for Friday is: “I love being boss, I hate to take a loss, keep my mind the same way as Microsoft.”


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!  


Just felt the need to make my pressance known, can't stay though. Two 12+ hour days in a row at work and i'm pretty beat, plus i need to be up at 7 for what'll probably be a third. 

Anywho, hope all well with everyone and with anyluck i'll be around more after the holidays.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 19, 2003)

Good evening Sir Osis, everyone.

Latest Addiction o the Hound:

www.tacticsarena.com

I'm DogHead on the Great Lakes server


----------



## HellHound (Dec 19, 2003)

BTW - the answer is E. It is ALL about Paranoia.

I was actually just going through my old gaming books in the basement digging for books that use unusual names for the Game Master (like Call of Cthulhu for the "Keeper" and MERC for the "Corporation). And I completely forgot about "The Computer".


----------



## Tallok (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey everyone. How're things. I'll be back around more starting day after tomorrow  (or in other words  finals!)


----------



## ASH (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello hive... Hows everyone doing?


I am okay.. Going to bed soon but wanted to say hello.

*Hello*


----------



## Khynal (Dec 19, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Hive,
> I have just watched Ralph Bakshi's animated Lord of the Rings. Weep for me.




Silly.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> BTW - the answer is E. It is ALL about Paranoia.



Welcome back to the Hive HellHound, it's been a while.  And Congrat's, you post here has moved you up to being tomorrow's "Hiver of the Day", so Saturday's reading will be from selection E.     Today's reading is still open to be drawn from the other three topics.  Preferences?


----------



## Maldur (Dec 19, 2003)

Morning crew!

or more acurately, afternoon 

Gods Im tired.


----------



## simmo (Dec 19, 2003)

My eyelids are very heavy today. I sit in front of my monitor at work and slowly drift away. As soon as my eyes are closed I see warjacks thundering across a snow covered landscape and I'm whisked away to the Iron Kingdoms.

Then the phone rings and I'm back in the office racing to another meeting. Can this week go any slower?.......


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 19, 2003)

I got my Direct Deposit from work(check goes directly into my checking account, for those not familiar with it) and it turns out my job jipped me out of 100+ dollars worth of personal time; so now, not only are two checks of the checks I wrote not gonna clear, but after everything for bills does clear, I'm left with 38 dollars, 18 of which is going towards getting me a haircut in an hour so I can go jobhunting.  I'm left in the position of either asking my buddy Chris V to borrow 100 bucks or asking Angcuru's father if they're working tomorrow at the construction job and if so if I can join them; if both are no, I'm completely friggin screwed; I'll end up bouncing the checks and since this isn't the first time I've bounced a check I might end up getting charged, plus they'll try to resubmit and they'll bounce again; I'll have a total of like -80 dollars in my account by the end of next week.

Sigh.  I wish my job would just fire me so I could file for unemployment.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 19, 2003)

Direct Deposit is the Normal way around here!

But getting ripped for $ 100 is not cool 
Good luck there matey.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Direct Deposit is the Normal way around here!
> 
> But getting ripped for $ 100 is not cool
> Good luck there matey.



 Thanks; I really don't feel like being dogpiled by bouncing checks; what do you think would be a good way to get fired from Target?  I need to be fired to be able to file for unemployment, which I'm gonna do so I can have days free to go jobhunting, and also as unemployment never screwed me out of money(I don't think this is the first time Target's done it to me, I just think it's the first time they've been this brazen about it; this is over 14 personal hours they didn't pay me for!)


----------



## HellHound (Dec 19, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the Hive HellHound, it's been a while.  And Congrat's, you post here has moved you up to being tomorrow's "Hiver of the Day", so Saturday's reading will be from selection E.     Today's reading is still open to be drawn from the other three topics.  Preferences?




Yeah, it has been a while.

Pesky "end of semester" projects and assignments... and those final exam things.

Now I'm deep in layout, coming up for air now and then to post here.

---

All this digging through old games has me wishing for a chance to run a single game or two of each over a week or two like I used to do in the old days.

A few one-shots... Top Secret 1st edition, Boot Hill, Gangbusters, Star Frontiers...


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Hellhound! Nice to see you again!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

p.s. Your signature is .


----------



## ASH (Dec 19, 2003)

As to getting fired by Target, 
I had a freind who was fired from Target because he gave the bird to his walkie talkie in the parking lot. He was annoyed that the walkie talkie had died again, it was like the 3rd time it happened. 
Apparently a "guest" saw him and told the management and he got fired. It was before his first 90 days so they can basically fire you for anyreason.

A good way to get fired is to mouth off to a really hard ass manager with a bad temper....

But unemployment is probably not going to get you money before your checks bounce......Have you talked to your folks?  Another way to get money is to go to a cash advance service.... the fee's are not really that bad, and they can usually loan the money until your next check.  Its better to spend 30 dollars now to avoid paying 80+dollars in bounced checks.....not to mention it will give you extra time to raise the money!

How is everyone else doing..?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> All this digging through old games....Boot Hill



YEAH!  BOOT HILL!

Seriously, in fall 2002 I ran a 5-game Boot Hill/AD&D Hybrid game.   Basically D&D races, classes and religions super-imposed into the 1881 Boot Hill setting.  I've used the D&D combat rules except for firearms, where I've relyed on Boot Hill rules.   For the campaign itself I've used the original TSR Boot Hill module #B2, which details the town of Promise City, Arizona.   It's worked great, and we did a 3-game follow-up last summer.   The modules are logged as the following Story Hour thread: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=28906

So far they have had encounters with Geronomo, James West, Artimis Gordon, Jesse James and Billy the Kid.   Next month I'm planning our next installment, "Gunfight at the O.K. Corral".  If you read the story please feel free to comment, as feedback is always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, Drew.  And BTW, there won't be work tomorrow, sorry.

HOWEVER!...my dad's always looking for someone do do his *insert non-grandma-friendly word* work for him on the jobsite.  If you are willing to work yourself to death each day, you might want to ask him about it.  

And with that, I am off to go to the movies with some friends I haven't seen in half a year.  AWAY!


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2003)

Good Evening Hive!

You know, suddenly nothing can go wrong.  Oh, life has had its bad turns lately, and nothing is quite the way I wanted it to be, but you know... Its great.  Life is life.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 20, 2003)

For tonight's Hivemind Dramatic Reading, as it concerns a Disney Product, you are to read the following as though you were hearing your favorite Disney character reciting it:


Euro Disney
"My biggest fear is that we will be too successful," said an unnamed Disney executive upon the original conception of the Euro Disney theme park.   Set on a sprawiling 5,000 acres 20 miles east of Paris, it was planned to include six hotels with 5,200 room.   Tokyo Disneyland had been a complete success so it was assumed that this would be as well.

Opened during the midst of a severe recession in April 1992, the visitors were meager.  Furthermore, they brought their own lunches and shunned the Disney lodgings.  Hotel occupancy was soon less than 50%, and the length of the visits shortened.   The policy of serving no alcohol in a country where wine is the customary beverage for lunch and dinner did not help matters.   The need to lay off people during slow periods soon ran counter to French labor laws.   At the end of the park's first year they had lost almost $ 1 Billion."   

Source: Marketing Mistakes and Successes, Eighth Editiion by Robert F. Hartley.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 20, 2003)

Evening, Hive...now...why am I exhausted???


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 20, 2003)

Actually one of mine and Angcuru's more silent partners in crime has agreed to front me the money.  The saintly, Chris Villanueva.


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2003)

Ah, another long dead night at my hotel.  I plan on doing something productive tonight, I swear.  I'll be working on my Free Estates/Gaslight material.  Really.  I will not be distracted by money and girl problems.  Nope, not one bit.  

Note: I will not be starting the next thread, so if anyone else is actually posting here tonight please volunteer quickly.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Hi Hive. I can start the new thread.


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2003)

Perfect Steve 

So whats new in your universe?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Not much. I made the mistake of watching Bakshi's Lord of the Rings as mentioned above. It was really bad. yet there are people who prefer it to the modern version. I wanted to see what was the big deal. I'm thinking of seeing Return of the King Saturday. I hope I can get a ticket. What's up with you?


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2003)

Good eve hive.. I am yet again online...
How is everyone this fine morning...?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Fine, thanks. How are you?


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2003)

Odd.  I am simply odd.  Not good, not bad, not anything.  I'm like the emotional equivalent of tofu.  I am just here.


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2003)

So, Any ideas on the new title steve...?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Odd.  I am simply odd.  Not good, not bad, not anything.  I'm like the emotional equivalent of tofu.  I am just here.



Generally speaking, being here is better than not being here. Or something like that.



			
				ASH said:
			
		

> So, Any ideas on the new title steve...?



I was thinking of something like "Lord of the Boards: The Return of the Hive."


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Please close this thread. Thanks.


----------

